# Classroom Pet (Need help now:( )



## daeyang (Apr 21, 2013)

So at my school we have a classroom pet; and yes it's a rabbit.. which is in horrible care, it's a lop dwarf, she's kept in a wired cage 3x her size.. I'm unsure of her age but I believe she's old... Anyways, she breathes incredibly loud and sounds like an old woman trying to cough when you pick her up, I know she has a respiratory problem but unsure of what it is, I'm going to post a picture to see if anyone can maybe identify what she has? The teacher can care less... and this is my report to the SPCA if anyone wants to know the whole story:


Report:
I'm a student at North Hollywood High School, they have an Agriculture program there with 20+ rabbits, 2 pigs, 2 donkeys, 20+ goats, 35+ chickens, 7 or so ducks, 1 goose, 5-10 turkeys, 2 alpacas, and 2 sheep. All on school property. And one poor rabbit stuck in the classroom with a horrible respiratory problem in a wired cage maybe 3x her size. The only photo i have is of her.. Many of the animals are sadly taken care of; first off, they breed several rabbits right before easter to sell them off to people. This year they bred at least 5 rabbits, and almost each litter was about 5 babies. Not one full litter made it through. Half of each litter passed away. All rabbits are kept in filthy conditions each in a wired cage for their entire lives. Which most are short... They beg for money from the students because they don't have enough money for food for the animals, but yet they just bought 2 alpacas. There are several goats that are incredibly skinny you can see there bones. And the rabbit named rosy in the classrooms makes the loudest breathing sounds it's sad. She can hardly breathe anymore. The sheep are attacked daily by the goats and hit with their horns until they fall to the ground. Another goat recently ran into a nail and its leg was completely torn up because it was stuck. I also don't believe it's legal to have THAT MANY animals on a school campus. And if it is, it shouldn't be. They clearly don't have money for them; or at least say they don't and beg students that are in the Animal Science class to give them "monthly" fees for the animals. When we were placed in the class. These animals deserve much better care and place to live. One of there ducks used to be bright white with a little ball of feathers on its head in the beginning of the year, now it's almost urine color, with its wings looked like it was cut horribly and we found a hole in its chest, most likely from a nail or something.. These animals deserve so much better.. I wanted to adopt a young rabbit from the Farm, but they told me I had to buy it for 25$. So I denied it and now hes staying there. But from what I've heard; a friend of mine is planning on stealing him because no one is around watching how students treat some of the animals. 
If nothing happens to help these animals; at least try to get the classroom pet "rosie" she is so sick and needs vet care incredibly bad. 
The picture I am attaching is of her. She's a lop dwarf. Thank you.


EDIT: I apologize the photo is upside down? Unsure why.. I'll try re-uploading it but its normal, for some reason its flipped on this website.


----------



## JBun (Apr 21, 2013)

That rabbit appears to have an upper respiratory infection, sometimes called snuffles, commonly caused by the pasteurella bacteria, but also other bacteria can cause it. It can be fatal if left untreated as the bacteria can spread. This rabbit needs veterinary care immediately, and needs to be put on antibiotics. Please send your letter to the spca, animal control, or whoever deals with animal abuse in your city. Include in that letter that this rabbit has snuffles, possibly caused by the pasteurella bacteria, and needs to be receiving antibiotics for it before it proves fatal. FYI: It is highly contagious to other rabbits!


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh this so horrific. In a high school one would expect that a teenager would be taught responsibility towards animals. It is true, however, that "farm" animals are generally mistreated everywhere and I am thinking that it is going to be another century before folks realize that ALL animals fee pain and need proper care and attention. 
Would you be able to take this poor bunny home with you? She sounds like she has a lower respiratory infection and could be treated with antibiotics. She needs to be seen by a vet and I doubt that she could get well in the setting that you described. Could you give her a caring home for the first time in her life? Some love , proper food and a place to run.?

I think that you wrote a fine letter to the authorities . Could you mobilize any of your fellow students to band together and protest the care of these animals ( also fellow students could care for them). Notify a TV/radio station and try to find any animal rescue groups to take on this story. 

Would not hurt to notify other teachers who may not know the whole situation also. 
Thanks you so much for caring !


----------



## Azerane (Apr 21, 2013)

So sorry to hear that. Looks like Rosie has some sort of respiratory infection and definitely needs to see a vet immediately. Sounds like quite a few of the other animals do too. I commend you for standing up for these animals. Unless you're making it anonymous, make sure you give them your contact details so they can respond and you can send them updates, possibly more photos of the injured animals etc.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 21, 2013)

She does look like a sick rabbit. It is usually illegal to deny medical treatment to an animal, so the SPCA may be able to seize her and provide treatment as needed (they might also end up euthanizing her if it is really bad). The only animals also sound in rough shape and in need of vet care. Hopefully the SPCA will do something, even getting on the tail of the owners of the animals can help people clean up their act. 

It really is too bad that the school doesn't care. Any school should be focused on teaching the students proper care regardless of the purpose of the animals or the course the student are taking. Allowing the animals to be in poor condition just teaches that they are not worth anything and they don't require much care. Both the animals and the students loose. 

It is good that you care and are trying to help out the animals.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 22, 2013)

If this is North Hollywood in Los Angeles, I'd definitely get in touch with Animal Control. I volunteered with LA Animal Services in East Valley (at their Van Nuys / North Hollywood locations) in high school and what you're describing sounds like the sort of thing that should be checked out.


----------



## daeyang (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you so much for the responses; and yes it's north hollywood in LA; I'm a junior and I go to the LA ZOO Magnet but it's corresponded to North hollywood high; I gave the SPCA all my information and I contacted anyone who works with animal cruelty. I have a rabbit of my own and she's about 8 months old; she's a netherland dwarf rabbit and I love her to death.. I try my best to encourage friends but they think the animals are too "cute" and such; which i agree, but they fear of them being taken away, which I do too but it's for the best. But I have people on my side that have been trying to let the school know but I'm sure most people should know that live in LA the LAUSD School district and faculties in the schools aren't very.. er.. bright? 
As long as they aren't being sued for something, they'll hardly do anything to any other matter.. 
But I'm trying my absolute hardest and also, as an introduction, my name is Lea and I am a proud bunny owner ^^ :anotherbun


----------



## daeyang (Apr 22, 2013)

Also I would take this rabbit home with me; problem is the teacher is super stubborn and thinks her care for all the animals is "amazing". Really the only way to get her would be too steal her. =____=


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 22, 2013)

Hang in there you can make a difference! I actually thought that you were in another country. maybe LA is another country LOL


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Apr 22, 2013)

Get the media involved. That's how animal circuses were banned in my city. 

People will watch the news or whoever covers the story and people will respond. Just watch. 

What a sin, those animals need to be removed.


----------



## Azerane (Apr 22, 2013)

If you've been in contact with the SPCA and they end up taking action, I would let them know that you're interested in taking in the rabbit. I'm not sure how it all works, but I can't see why they wouldn't be willing to help you so that you get to keep her in the end, after all, you're the person that cared enough to call the cruelty in. Only thing would be to make sure she's 100% healthy before bringing her home, otherwise you risk infecting your current rabbit (who is very cute by the way).


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you for looking out for this sweet bun! I hope the authorities can take action...it would be amazing if she could go home with you.


----------



## daeyang (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the support; I would glady take her home; but out of all the rabbits she has on campus (20+) I feel like she would fight mostf or that one. Since the teachers name is rose and she named it rosie...... I contacted ASPCA and filed a report and still waiting for an answer back; I have a question, does anyone know anything of PETA? i know they do animal cruelty, but I don't know too much about them, should I contact them too?


----------



## valaria243 (Apr 22, 2013)

You could contact PETA, however I think you would be better served by following the suggestion someone else made and contact the media. 
I work for a school and nothing gets their attention faster than media attention and having a bunch of parents call in and complain. Maybe you could even start a petition among the students demanding better care or a "bill of rights" for the animals. It seems to me that the only thing this "class" is teaching is animal neglect/abuse. 
:bigtears:


----------



## daeyang (Apr 22, 2013)

So the media.... Where can I report that? Preferably online, can someone help me find somewhere I can report it online? Or an email or something for reports. I live in Los angeles


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 22, 2013)

Second on the media suggestion. PETA makes some nice sound bytes when they are fund raising but their stats on rescuing and placing animals isn't so nice--high numbers are euthanized--look it up!


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 22, 2013)

KTTV Fox 11 news tips line: (310) 584-2025

KTLA morning news e-mail: http://ktla.upickem.net/engine/YourSubmission.aspx

KABC 7 news e-mail: http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/feature?section=news/videos_photos&id=5788268

CBS 2 news e-mail: http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2011/05/23/contact-cbs2-news-department/

KCAL 9 news e-mail: http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2011/05/23/contact-kcal9-news-department/

Good luck!!!


----------



## KeltonB (Apr 22, 2013)

KTTV Fox 11 news tips line: (310) 584-2025

KTLA morning news e-mail: http://ktla.upickem.net/engine/YourSubmission.aspx

KABC 7 news e-mail: http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/feature?section=news/videos_photos&id=5788268

CBS 2 news e-mail: http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2011/05/23/contact-cbs2-news-department/

KCAL 9 news e-mail: http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2011/05/23/contact-kcal9-news-department/

Good luck!!!


----------



## minmelethuireb (Apr 22, 2013)

PETA does in fact euthanize most of the animals they rescue, so I wouldn't recommend them. They're probably not good to have on your side regardless, because most people think they're crazy.

I've never heard of a high school having so many animals. I hope someone frees and takes care of those poor animals. It's great that you're stepping up and doing something about it.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for this situation and I hope it can be resolved. PETA is an organization that if they have their own way, no person shall ever acquire or possess any animal for any reason whatsoever. They would rather see them dead. They are not who people think they are.


----------



## daeyang (Apr 22, 2013)

OK- So no PETA!! I'm going to attempt to contact the media thanks too Kelton B, thank you so much!!! I guess I'll send what I sent to ASPCA?


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Apr 23, 2013)

I would stay local. Peta, ASPCA and HSUS are large corporations. They would rather profit off your case if they gave it any attention at all. 

Contact the news links someone shared, you're better off getting a response from them.


----------



## valaria243 (Apr 23, 2013)

I would also post something on Facebook. Maybe even start a page dedicated to the animals of the school? 
Facebook campaigns are very popular and have been known to get results as well.


----------



## PaGal (Apr 23, 2013)

If you can video with your phone or a friends you could put together a video and post it on youtube.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm so glad you're going to take a stand for those animals (which by the way is BS and that is way too many!) tell us what happens though!!!!  you go girl!


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 23, 2013)

Local is good, but ASPCA and HSUS may also be a good idea. They are big but often work in concert with local law enforcement to have "boots on the ground." You can also call the police department's non-emergency number, or their animal control number. Every county handles animal control/care differently, so I don't know how it works where you are.


----------



## majorv (Apr 23, 2013)

You might consider contacting the Los Angeles branch of the SPCA. They have a law enforcement division and investigate neglect and cruelty cases. They even have a Tipline...

http://spcala.com/aps/crueltytipline.php

If you want to go with a 'softer' approach first, to see if it works, I would contact the local news media. A call to the School Board might bring some action, too.


----------



## daeyang (Apr 24, 2013)

I've contacted the los angeles spca; the media and everything and now i'm waiting to see for any responses.. hope it works!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Azerane (Apr 24, 2013)

Best of luck, let us know


----------



## daeyang (Apr 27, 2013)

Nothing has happened but I've started a petition at school which has gotten school council worried.


----------



## JBun (Apr 27, 2013)

You know the saying, 'the squeaky wheel gets the grease'. Just keep making a fuss, eventually someone will take notice and then more people will. When enough people start getting on them about it, they will have to take action. Use social media, use facebook. Have pictures that clearly show the poor condition of the animals


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 27, 2013)

If you get a facebook group up and post the link here, a lot of us will join it and share it with rabbit organizations we have on facebook. You could get a ton of support just from a facebook page here. 
I've got several years community organizing experience. PM me if you want some tips/techniques.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you for stepping in and standing up for what's right. It makes me so mad when people do this kind of disgusting thing. I hope that all those animals get out of there and get to good homes. I agree with Acacia-Berry you should get the media involved.


----------



## daeyang (May 16, 2013)

Nothing has happened.. I contacted everyone I could..


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 16, 2013)

Has it been pointed out to the teacher that the rabbit is clearly suffering and is likely going to DIE if something isn't done immediately? That teacher is a horrible role model. I can't believe your local humane society isn't doing anything!


----------



## KeltonB (May 16, 2013)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> I can't believe your local humane society isn't doing anything!



Ditto!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 16, 2013)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> I can't believe your local humane society isn't doing anything!



Neither can I.


----------



## Zeroshero (May 16, 2013)

Perhaps if people on this thread started calling the School they might take action? They are on twitter and Facebook. 
http://www.nhhs.net/ 
There is a link to email the agriculture teacher under "departments & sections".


----------



## Zeroshero (May 16, 2013)

If the class is affiliated with FFA contact them and see if they can do anything, go up the food chain. There is a "contact us" link at the bottom of the page. 
https://www.ffa.org/Pages/default.aspx

If I could like my own idea I would, this could be detrimental to the program if it got out that animals were being neglected. This might actually work to get them taken care of ASAP.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 16, 2013)

^ hey those are both good ideas! We shoul do it! And start a Facebook page!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 17, 2013)

I just emailed the teacher. Basically I said that I'm concerned about Rosie and that she looks very unwell in her picture. I also strongly urged her to take the rabbit to the vet as it wouldn't look good for her as a role model and teacher to have animals die under her care due to apathy or neglect. I hit send, then thought shoot, I should've copied and pasted it here for you guys to read. Anyway, I hope it makes some difference and will let you know if she responds back!

Edit to add: I just checked my email inbox and it said that the email was delivered successfully so she will definitely see it!


----------



## majorv (May 17, 2013)

Did you contact the School Board? What about the school district's superintendent? I can't believe they would ignore this...


----------



## Zeroshero (May 17, 2013)

Unfortunately it doesn't seem like only the bunny is being neglected, while it would be fantastic for Rosie to get treatment. I hope something is done for all of the animals under her care. In HS our Ag department raised steer, as students we never had to pay for their care. The department sounds poorly managed and in over its head with the menagerie of animals they have. What educational purpose does it serve having all those animals? Sounds like its the directors personal farm funded by the school and students.


----------



## daeyang (May 18, 2013)

You contacted the teacher? you mean ms. Krueger? I wanted to but I'm to afraid she'll know it's me due to my email being my name... But thank you so much for the help and support!


----------



## Zeroshero (May 18, 2013)

Animals need advocates, I never could figure out how people got away with starving and abusing animals. I am not sure where the loyalty comes in for those that do wrong in our society. The bunny and other animals at the school are in need of veterinary care and are being neglected and that is a crime in our country. The fact that this is happening at a high school program is even more disgusting! I did check the link for the email and it did go to Ms Kreuger I would be surprised if anything is done because people like that think they are not doing anything wrong. I was hoping to see an update she was taken to the vet. I am glad you posted in this forum because there are some of us who don't care about people's feelings when it comes to neglecting animals.

All of those animals deserve better than the conditions they are in.


----------



## daeyang (May 18, 2013)

I'm the same it's just that I'm 100% sure she would mark me with an F for doing what I'm doing. That's the thing I don't like about teachers..


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 18, 2013)

daeyang said:


> You contacted the teacher? you mean ms. Krueger? I wanted to but I'm to afraid she'll know it's me due to my email being my name... But thank you so much for the help and support!



Yes, I contacted Ms. Krueger. I hope you don't get into trouble. I didn't say who showed me the picture so she shouldn't know it was you.

Another thing, I would think it to be very unintelligent for a teacher to give you a failing grade when all you're trying to do is save an animals life. I think that would be a very bad move on her part. I feel that you should keep trying. This isn't something that is just going to go away and in fact you may very well set a chain of events in motion that you should be prepared to carry forward. Do your parents support you in this? You may need their help and or advice on what you should do.

Also, out of curiosity, who cares for these animals on the weekend or holidays? I feel sad thinking about Rosie all by herself and sickly.


----------



## daeyang (May 18, 2013)

A guy comes in on the weekends to feed quickly and then leaves from what I know. My parents get angry at me for wanting to shut down an LAUSD class, etc. Which i'm not trying to do, just trying to let them have good conditions.
These rabbits are never fed hay. Only pellets. And rarely any veggies.
Only time they have hay is when they're having babies. 
Recently we lost a pregnant female due to the heat. In north hollywood; it got up to 104ºF. They get nothing to cool them down except for a spray of water to the face. Which is horrible. 
I'm trying so hard to get people to see that there living conditions are NOT ok


----------



## daeyang (May 18, 2013)

These are their living conditions..


----------



## Zeroshero (May 18, 2013)

That is disgusting


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 18, 2013)

That is horrible and disgusting. Maybe we should start a page Katie.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 18, 2013)

Please, you must go down to the animal humane society and show them the pictures. This is wayyy worse than I thought! And yes, start a Facebook page and encourage your classmates to support you!

Another thought; document in writing and all the pictures including the dates and times of when you took the pics so there is a solid history so you can prove what is occurring.

Ugh I feel sick about this...

Call your local newspaper or news channel...maybe they will be interested in this horrible story.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 18, 2013)

Is this the number you called? It's says they service North Hollywood and they're the animal cruelty prevention task force. My apologies to the mods if posting a website is against the rules...wasn't sure if its allowed? Sorry if not..


----------



## daeyang (May 18, 2013)

Yes that's who I called; I'll try calling again. Do hey have an email I can maybe send the photos throught there... I'm trying so hard to get these animals good homes..


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 18, 2013)

I'm not sure but if you call them, they can let you know if there's an email.


----------



## Zeroshero (May 18, 2013)

The only animals that will cause any action to be taken is the sick and injured ones that have not received medical care. If they have access to food, water, and shelter they wont do much. Animal neglect does not seem to be a very high priority in CA. After doing a little research rabbits are considered livestock therefore the appropriate avenue to pursue is going through the department of agriculture. Here in AZ, neglect and abuse is taken very seriously but you do have to go through the appropriate channels. Try reaching out to this number and ask questions if they can't help you. They will likely send a state veterinarian to examine the condition of the animals. 

United States Department of Agriculture
Animal and Plant Health Inspection Services
Veterinary Services
10365 Old Placerville Road, Suite 210
Sacramento, CA 95827
Phone: (916) 854-3950 phone
Fax: (916) 363-1125


----------



## napagirl (May 19, 2013)

This is sad and disgusting. This is what I recommend:

Do an internet search to find a local RABBIT RESCUE. Contact them with your story and pictures. Tell them you want the media involved. Ask if they are willing to contact the media regarding this. If not, try to contact another rescue. It's your best chance at publicity. I agree with prior poster that humane society/police won't do much if they are not sick/injured and in exceptionally deplorable conditions. Rabbit Rescue/media is your best route, IMO.


----------



## daeyang (May 19, 2013)

Hmmm well I contacted NBCUniversal the news channel; and they actually answered saying "THANK YOU FOR YOUR MESSAGE ALERTING KNBC TO THIS SITUATION. WE WILL CONTACT YOU DURING THE WEEK TO LOOK INTO THIS."

And it wasn't an automated message; and it had been forwarded to a bunch of the staff at KNBC; so maybe it got some interest.


----------



## majorv (May 19, 2013)

May I ask what the second picture is? It looks like the rabbits are living in cages so I'm confused why the rabbit is on the ground. Also, if you want all animals to be helped I would gets pics of the goats and sheep, especially the one whose leg is injured or of the fighting.


----------



## daeyang (May 19, 2013)

When they clean their cages they just put the rabbits down on the ground in the filth. And by clean their cages they just switch their food and water and sometimes spray the cage; which makes the poop mold, etc.


----------



## KeltonB (May 19, 2013)

Great news!



daeyang said:


> Hmmm well I contacted NBCUniversal the news channel; and they actually answered saying "THANK YOU FOR YOUR MESSAGE ALERTING KNBC TO THIS SITUATION. WE WILL CONTACT YOU DURING THE WEEK TO LOOK INTO THIS."
> 
> And it wasn't an automated message; and it had been forwarded to a bunch of the staff at KNBC; so maybe it got some interest.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 21, 2013)

I agree Pipsqueak....but how? 
That's good about NBCUniversal, keep up the good work. I also agree about taking pics of the goats and other livestock's conditions. 
Those pictures are heartbreaking. And to think that they're teaching kids to be neglectful as well. shame on them. 
Lets get something started! If you have a message that you would like emailed to the teacher but don't want your name to get out, PM me the message and I will gladly send it from my email!!!


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 21, 2013)

Should we start a facebook page or group? And we could use the pictures that she has taken. Good news about the news station!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 22, 2013)

I vote yes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 22, 2013)

Ditto, agree, Oui!, yes and certainly. Stuff like this has got to be stopped and idiots either educated or removed from the equation.


----------



## ZoeStevens (May 22, 2013)

Yes, definitely!

I am so impressed with this. I hate seeing people just walk by... drive by... with their blinders on. Don't get discouraged - it's just a matter of time till you win this because you are RIGHT and the first step is getting people to PAY ATTENTION to the conditions they are in, to actually see the urine and small cages for what they are. The rest will come easily once people pay attention.


----------



## daeyang (May 23, 2013)

I havent heard back from ANYONE 
Nbc hasnt answered, LAUSD hasnt answered, I guess I'll resend tothe ASPCA
Thank you everyone for all the help. Maybe we can make a petition on change.org?


----------



## kmaben (May 23, 2013)

It is a possibility. I wouldnt get too discouraged. News companies probably get a million stories a day and it takes time to research the true ones from bogus ones. Also think about how busy the SPCA probably is. Their cruelty investigation units are usually under funded and under staffed. By no means am I saying give up but I am saying it may take some time. You want a proper permanent solution. Not just someone to come in and take the animals only for new ones to be purchased or "adopted" into the same terrible situation. You've done remarkably well and I think already made some progress. Keep on top of it but be prepared for a long progress. It's worth it in the end and the animals will thank you in their own way.


----------

